# Skyline Owners



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi guys :wave:

Yes, I'm a skyline fan :grin:. I'm just doing a bit of research about them at the moment before I decide if I should get one or not. 

Would anyone really advice against getting a 2nd hand '96 GTR? Has anyone had or know of any issues that these cars have? If you've bought one 2nd hand, what did you think about it? 

Thanks for reading. Please feel free to add anything you think is appropriate.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you sure?!

You should take a look at this forum. More info about the skyli.... Supra then you would ever need. :grin:

So it's not about the skyline. I am on the other side of the fence. Toyota Supra will be the path for me.

The 4th generation skyline is my favorite style out of the bunch. The 2009 gt-r is looking pretty nice, with the exception of the price tag! Ouch. Premium is $71,900. Can't wait to see it sized up against the other super cars out there. Have you gone price hunting yet for a 96? Curious of what prices your seeing. 

Don't know much about the upkeep or reliability on those things, but I do have a friend who is running a twin turbo gt3000 pushing some crazy numbers. A lot of upkeep and money spent in broken parts. Seems the stock transmission doesn't like 400+ hp(last run if I remember right was 10.9 1/4 mile - clutch gone on the drive home if I remember correctly) :grin: Luckily there is a store that specializes in the "Exotic" cars not to far from our little old town of Deming, NM. You may want to seek out a local company that can work on a skyline, unless you are the gun-ho diy type. Although my friend still takes his car there even though he knows is way around a shop (very well I might add). :4-dontkno

Any how, here are some links.

Formula D
2009 Nissan GT-R
 Redline: Sushko's Skyline GTR

Hope you have seen the Skyline in Too Fast and Too Furious? Pretty *drool*.

Thanks for reading my bable.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I feel about Supra's as you feel about Skylines :grin:

Prices - Range from $25K to about $100K for the vspecs. 

Must agree about the '09 model. I just don't have that much money at the moment :grin: (They're closer to 100K here) 

They crashed the skyline in 2F2F >.< 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Ouch for both price range of cars and FF2 wrecked the skyline. There was a company online that specialized in importing the skylines into the us... can't remember there name. It was supposed to be quality stuff. Not sure if you even need it in your part of the world, but I wonder if there is something like for you?

Ok, went searching. Not sure how much it would help you since your not in the states, but I thought it was worth a look. It is an illness how much I like looking up car crap.

How to Buy a Nissan Skyline GT-R in America -- Right Now

jspecconnect - eh.. some cars for sale and a forum

Kaizo - 'The process' is a pretty good read.

What sealed the deal for me with Supra (and Escort Cossworth) is Getaway in Stockholm 2. If you haven't had a chance to see any of those movies I highly recommend it. Especially the first.

Getaway in Stockholm :devil:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, there are companies here that also import skylines in but I'll have to research a bit more about them if I do decide to go that way. 

Thanks again for the links. I'll check them out soon. 

I haven't seen either of the two movies but will be sure to check them out too :smile:


----------



## ZePhYrIuZ (May 6, 2008)

man... you r gonna hate it when it comes to corners... the tuned rb26 in the front is seriously too heavy, would be good unless you get some pretty good tyres and a good suspension oversteer setup... but in drags... man ur gonna have fun it that


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I thought it was the other way round, with the computer controlled awd system.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure if you all get/watch SuperCars Exposed on the SPEED channel, but the episode last night had Tanner Foust (Host) playing around in a 2009 Nissan gt-r. After he took that on the track he got to play around in what looked like a 4th gen skyline gt-r from a friend that was race ready for sure (still right hand drive too). Very cool watching him take the two cars around the track. 

Foust probably has one of the best jobs in the word. You should see the cars he gets to drive. Inconceivable!


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

The R33 Skyline GT-R is much like the Nissan R32 GT-R except much heavier with a revised AWD system known as ATTESA E-TS, ATTESA (acronym for Advanced Total Traction Engineering System for All-Terrain) and ET-S (acronym for Electronic Torque Split) when comparing the GT-R to the Toyota supra, the differences are simple, GT-R= Better car but more prone to engine damage unless having forged internals Supra= Boat :grin: :1angel: when looking at GT-R's take it for a test drive, any smoke or sluggishness will most likely be resulting in a well used and tired engine, if it still has standard fitment suspension(unlikely) u would be best to switch them out for some coil overs or bilstein struts. Oh and BTW the 96 R33 Nissan Skyline GT-R is the 4th generation GT-R built of the 9th model skyline.

also the R33 GT-R comes with standard brembo brakes:laugh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:smile: Cheers Slim.


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey mate no problems, Nissans are my thing, if you have any other questions fire away, i can also link you with a few forums dedicated to the Nissan Skylines.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

What about the VSpecs? Would it be worth to save up for one of those (~$80-$100k AUS) rather than just a normal GTR ($50k for a very nice one)

Is there much difference in power/handling?


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

the v-spec models have revised suspension thats stiffer, different wheels if it still has it's stockos and is 10kg heavier but has a once again revised attessa et-s pro system and 4 wheel independant channel ABS, but just too clear things up, are you talking about the R33 or R34, beacuse the prices you quoted reflect the prices of the R34 GTR 1999-2002 skylines (100k would get you a Nur Spec GT-R *AWESOME*)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Those prices were for the R34's (I think) 

Do they both have the same engine then?


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

all GT-R's from the R32 onwards have the same engine...to a degree, the r32 motor has different turbo's ecu settings port sizes etc... the motors progressivly get better, with changes to the turbo's ecu settings port sizes etc... so those are your differences in engines and the difference for the awd system is as previously stated, the cars have all the same stuff but Nissan made it better as time progressed.


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.j-spec.com.au/list/index.php?ID=12897 now this GT-R seems very clean, and the price is well bellow what you quoted and has some very tasty upgrades.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Alrighty. Thanks for the info :smile: and the link (that is indeed a very nice deal :grin


----------



## Hughes1 (Jun 7, 2008)

So are you going to inport one straight from japan.
if you can your lucky because you cannot even import skylines in to the usa.
ive been a huge skyline fan all my life, the best car on the road.
and i have seen them tuned as well up to 1000 bhp, now that insane.
One thing that i have always liked though is that you can get a nissan skyline in a sedan(4 doors) in all the models too r32, r33, r34
so even the poor man can get a cool car.
_______________
Connected via HughesNet High-Speed Satellite Internet


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It'd probably be cheaper if I did, but it's not going to be for a while cause at the moment no insurance would cover me in that car for less than a grand. :laugh:


----------

